# Any body used a glue gun



## Alan_Calderwood (Jul 17, 2009)

right so i just ordered a new soldering gun and in the kit you get a glue gun so I was just having a think about making some boxes up and getting ready for ma new mice and was wondering if any one has tried useing a glue gun to fix the wire on the boxes in stead of the cable ties ive made a few up with the cable ties and cracked one or two so i was just thinking the glue gun would be a good idea ive used one to fix realy fine mesh on to tubs for mantis and spiders.....im going to give it a go and ill let just wanted to know what you all thought

thanks 
Alan


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I use a glue gun to fix meshing to plastic tubs, don't know what i'd do without it!

Very handy little tool, but won't glue anything to glass, when it dries you can just pick it off without effort, but for everything else its a godsend


----------



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

I used a glue gun for ages to attach a hook type contraption to the water bottles. In the boys cage it kept falling off, i think because they are so heavy and the clamber up it, it wasn't male proof. In the end I just bought pre made upside down bottles, but I am looking for a new use for my glue gun, love using it! Bought it from Dunelm mill for £10!! Bargain!

Also, my mice didn't get sick off the hardened glue either and they chewed at it. Hope that helps.


----------



## Alan_Calderwood (Jul 17, 2009)

Velvet_Meece said:


> I use a glue gun to fix meshing to plastic tubs, don't know what i'd do without it!
> 
> Very handy little tool, but won't glue anything to glass, when it dries you can just pick it off without effort, but for everything else its a godsend


how many sticks dose it take you to do one box and mines used about 4 
any chance you could post a pic up of one of your boxes as ive done one with the glue gun and i don't realy like it it think the tie raps look allot neater

thanks 
Alan


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

not even 1 stick for a box....

but i never made my boxes to look neat so i'm going to totally embarrass myself shortly if i post a picture up of a box 

I just put splodges of glue about an inch apart all the way round the mesh as opposed to a continuous flow and i guess that would make a considerable different to how much you use!

I use the glue gun for anything i can! 

Glueing extension plugs to the wall, that was for the marine tank for easy access, also glued the UV box to the wall 

Glued an arm back onto the weather station after it arrived snapped, its so far survived thunder storms, Heavy downpours, Lightening, snow and scorching sunshine :mrgreen:

Always using it for fixing spider tanks, if plastic seal comes loose or sometimes we've had spider chew through the wire meshing and escape so use a bit of plastic and the glue gun to bodge it 

its been used for so much that i can't even think of where its been used because it just doesn't cross my mind anymore :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Velvet_Meece said:


> sometimes we've had spider chew through the wire meshing and escape
> 
> I can't let this pass without comment.
> I'm aghast that a spider can chew out :shock:The glue gun sounds a great tool.


----------



## vickyholt13 (May 30, 2009)

this is useful to know that it seems ok to use a glue gun my rubs for my mice i have made loads of holes with the soldering iron for ventilation instead of doing wire ventilation it works just as well apart from one mouse chewing it way out so i'm thinking of gluing mesh to the lid for ventilation similar to reptile ventilation mesh, rather than wire as i always seem to find mice stuck or hair on face rubbed from them chewing wire. so as the mesh is so fine i would have to put holes in that and the plastic for the tie wraps for securing it so thinking of gluing it instead.


----------



## Alan_Calderwood (Jul 17, 2009)

Velvet_Meece said:


> not even 1 stick for a box....
> 
> but i never made my boxes to look neat so i'm going to totally embarrass myself shortly if i post a picture up of a box
> 
> I just put splodges of glue about an inch apart all the way round the mesh as opposed to a continuous flow and i guess that would make a considerable different to how much you use!


might try that on one i put a good think line all the way round plus with the gun i have u need to load another stick to push the first one all the way through :? :?



SarahC said:


> Velvet_Meece said:
> 
> 
> > sometimes we've had spider chew through the wire meshing and escape
> ...


the mesh the use in the Exo Terra Flexariumis thinner than net curtains. ive always used plastic tanks for spiders i did have a G.rosea chew quite a good bit through a vent hole i put i her box :shock: :shock: i used fine grade filter mesh.......used this once and once only :lol: :lol: :lol:

Alan


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes i have to load another stick in order to use the first one up too, i think you do with most guns 

I had an adult female rusty baboon chew out of her tank which was glass with a bit of mesh on the back, can't believe she fit through such a small gap!, i cut up a cricket tub and glued plastic over it in the end, as retrieving her wasn't fun! 

and i kept my 18cm Salmon pink birdeater in a plastic tank, and i have what she thought of it right here.......
Safe to say shes in a glass aquarium now! :lol:

"Wheres that hole i started, Ah!"









"Doop dee doo, we're making progress!"









"This will soon be over with! and i will rule the world!"









:roll:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That's just awesome 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Wouldn't have been awsome if she'd got out! :lol:

LP's don't run from you, they run AT you! :shock:


----------



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

Eeek!!! :shock:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow,what a spectacular sight.


----------



## MarlaAlVutha (Nov 7, 2009)

Velvet_Meece said:


> "This will soon be over with! and i will rule the world!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :shock: OMG! :shock: That has got to be one of the scariest photos I have ever seen! Kudos that you can keep a spider like that in your house. Here it would be sqooshed. No, I take that back. It would rule our house, we are all too creeped out by spiders and I dont think anyone would go near that big one. We would just have to take what we could carry and leave. It could have the house! :lol:


----------

